# Canon launches an 'Edit Van'



## sanj (Apr 24, 2022)

Canon India launched an 'edit van' yesterday in India. It is quite a cool van. And let this be a wake-up call to people who think that India is not important to Canon. Canon guy said this is the first of it's kind and they chose to launch it in India for the volume of work India does. Here are some links I made for you all to see. It was fun. I was the first one in..  












I have added my photo, just for fun... LOL


----------

